# κατασκοπεία ή κατασκοπία;



## nickel (Apr 2, 2008)

Το ερώτημα που μου τέθηκε σε ιδιωτικό μήνυμα έλεγε: 

*αντικατασκοπία ή αντικατασκοπεία;*

Παρέθετε το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

αντικατασκοπεία η : η αντιμετώπιση της ξένης κατασκοπείας καθώς και η σχετική υπηρεσία: H ~ κατόρθωσε να εξαρθρώσει το κατασκοπευτικό δίκτυο του εχθρού. Υπηρεσία αντικατασκοπείας. [λόγ. αντι- + κατασκοπεία μτφρδ. γαλλ. contre-espionage] 

και κατέληγε:

_Συγγνώμη, εγώ κάνω λάθος ή το ΛΚΝ; Ή άλλαξε ο κανόνας για τις σύνθετες λέξεις;_

Να προσθέσω ότι το ερώτημα έπρεπε να ξεκινά από την _κατασκοπ(ε)ία_, όπου το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ λέει:

κατασκοπεία η … [λόγ. κατασκοπ(εύω) -εία]

Το ιστορικό της υπόθεσης: Στα παλιά λεξικά (Δημητράκος, Σταματάκος) αλλά και στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες (Πάπυρος, Δρανδάκης κ.ά.) υπάρχει η _κατασκοπεία_. Στο διαδίκτυο, πιο πολλά _κατασκοπεία_ από _κατασκοπία_. Και σε καμιά οχτακοσαριά σελίδες μερικοί λύνουν το πρόβλημα δίνοντας και τις δύο γραφές! Η «σχολική» ορθογραφία κράτησε την _κατασκοπεία_: θεωρείται ότι προέρχεται από το _κατασκοπεύω_, και αυτή την άποψη αντικατοπτρίζει το ΛΚΝ.

Οι νέες απόψεις λένε ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε *κατασκοπία*, γιατί η λέξη προέρχεται από τον _κατάσκοπο_.

Η γραφή *κατασκοπία* υποστηρίζεται από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου, το Μείζον και το λεξικό του Κριαρά.

Να θυμίσω ότι υπάρχει και η _κατασκόπευση_ (π.χ. κατασκόπευση των εργαζομένων), ο _κατασκοπευτικός δορυφόρος_ και το _κατασκοπικό θρίλερ_.

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να απλοποιήσουμε τα πράγματα και να μη χρειάζεται, δίπλα σε καμιά ογδονταριά —σκοπίες, να έχουμε και δύο εξαιρέσεις. Μόλις αποφασίσουμε ότι μπορούμε να γράφουμε και _επισκοπία_ από τον _επίσκοπο_ και καταργήσουμε την _επισκοπεία_, θα είμαι πανευτυχής.


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2008)

H κατάσταση με τα ουσιαστικά σε -εία/-ία φτάνει την παράνοια και μοιάζει ελκυστική μια γενναία απόφαση ώστε να γράφονται όλα με έναν τρόπο! Δεν φτάνει που έχουμε ένα σωρό *φαινομενικά παράλογες* περιπτώσεις όπου το απλό ουσιαστικό γράφεται με -εία και το σύνθετο με -ία, π.χ. θρησκεία-ανεξιθρησκία, λατρεία-πατριδολατρία, καπηλεία αλλά πατριδοκαπηλία (και άντε να διδάξεις αυτόν τον παραλογισμό στα παιδιά), έχουμε τώρα και τις διαφορές απόψεων, σαν την κατασκοπία-κατασκοπεία, ή σαν το ομηρία-ομηρεία.

Να πω εδώ ότι το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, εννοώ το ορθογραφικό, το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να παραθέτει όλες τις εναλλακτικές γραφές και να εξηγεί για ποιο λόγο προτιμά τη μία έναντι της άλλης (αν και πολύ συχνά προκρίνει τη μία αλλά σαν Γαλιλαίος δηλώνει ότι σωστή είναι η άλλη), στην περίπτωση της ομηρείας κάνει χοντρό φάουλ μια και παρασιωπά εντελώς τον τύπο ομηρία, ο οποίος δίνεται από το ΛΚΝ και είναι και συχνότερος στη χρήση, και δεν μας λέει ότι ο τύπος ομηρΙα υπάρχει και αυτός στα αρχαία (έστω και μειοψηφικά).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2008)

sarant said:


> H κατάσταση με τα ουσιαστικά σε -εία/-ία φτάνει την παράνοια...



Σοφή κουβέντα. Κοντά στην παράνοια έφτασα κι εγώ χτες με την _οσμολαγνεία_, που το χέρι μου ήθελε να τη γράψει _οσμολαγνία_, όπως και οι Αγγλοσάξονες όλες τις —lagnias. Είδα ύστερα την _κοπρολαγνεία_ γραμμένη με —εία σε όλα τα λεξικά (αυτή βγαίνει από _κόπρο + λαγνεία_, όχι από _κοπρολάγνο_) και είπα «Άσε, μεθαύριο θα το λύσουμε αυτό».


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 2, 2008)

sarant said:


> H κατάσταση με τα ουσιαστικά σε -εία/-ία φτάνει την παράνοια και μοιάζει ελκυστική μια γενναία απόφαση ώστε να γράφονται όλα με έναν τρόπο!



Μαζί σου. Και παίρνω θέση:

Ζήτω το "-εία"! Ζήτω.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

Τελικά, λοχεία ή λοχία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2016)

*ομηρία ή ομηρεία;*



sarant said:


> ή σαν το ομηρία-ομηρεία.
> 
> Να πω εδώ ότι το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, εννοώ το ορθογραφικό, το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να παραθέτει όλες τις εναλλακτικές γραφές και να εξηγεί για ποιο λόγο προτιμά τη μία έναντι της άλλης (αν και πολύ συχνά προκρίνει τη μία αλλά σαν Γαλιλαίος δηλώνει ότι σωστή είναι η άλλη), στην περίπτωση της ομηρείας κάνει χοντρό φάουλ μια και παρασιωπά εντελώς τον τύπο ομηρία, ο οποίος δίνεται από το ΛΚΝ και είναι και συχνότερος στη χρήση, και δεν μας λέει ότι ο τύπος ομηρΙα υπάρχει και αυτός στα αρχαία (έστω και μειοψηφικά).





nickel said:


> Για το «ομηρία ή ομηρεία»:
> http://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/blogs/omiria-i-omireia-43861000000
> 
> ...όταν, καλή ώρα, παραδίδονται δύο τύποι σε μια λέξη, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υιοθετείται ο απλούστερος.









Μπορούμε να εικάσουμε ότι το Βήμα είναι υπό την ομηρία του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη. :)


----------

